# Smaller ladies - what do you ride for park/dirt jumping?



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I suppose the longer you ride and the more you start progressing in this sport, the more you become curious about other disciplines - at least that's how it's been for me. Pump tracks and indoor parks are becoming more and more popular, and a new one was built about an hour from me. I've never been to Ray's, or the new park for that matter. I'll admit...doing that is more intimidating than learning to mountain bike with the guys. Probably because I never bmx'd or anything like that as a kid. Recently there was a women's clinic there, but I was unable to attend. I think I'd find that a lot less intimidating. Thing is, I don't have that kind of bike and I've heard the rentals are on the large side. 

Anyway, I've been doing some research into park/dirt jump bikes. The first thing I learned is that there doesn't seem to be that many available for us short-statured people? I'm 5'4" and while I like an ETT of around 22.5" tops...the way these bikes are measured seem to be different, and they recommend shorter top tubes? So, I would think I'd be looking at something along the 21 - 21.5" range? I would definitely want front suspension. Oh, and I'm thinking singlespeed, too. What do you ride?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I suppose it would help to say I'm 5'4" with a 29.5" inseam.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I am 5'5". I built up a size small Norco (it was onsale!), to ride my back yard pump track. Its also good for local DJ's and the indoor bike park.

It was important to me to be able to raise and lower the seat for riding to the local DJ's (I'm not young)


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> I am 5'5". I built up a size small Norco (it was onsale!), to ride my back yard pump track. Its also good for local DJ's and the indoor bike park.
> 
> It was important to me to be able to raise and lower the seat for riding to the local DJ's (I'm not young)


Oh, that's right! Didn't you post this frame in the blinged-out rides thread? Do you have pictures of the completed bike? I'm not young, either, and feel a little self-conscious of the idea of going to a bike park for the first time. But darn, it just looks like so much fun! I dragged my bmx out of the basement, but I want something with bigger wheels. Not to mention that thing weighs as much, if not more, than my TX 29er.

Is your pump track finished yet? I remember it was covered in snow when you posted.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

petey15 said:


> Oh, that's right! Didn't you post this frame in the blinged-out rides thread? Do you have pictures of the completed bike? I'm not young, either, and feel a little self-conscious of the idea of going to a bike park for the first time. But darn, it just looks like so much fun! I dragged my bmx out of the basement, but I want something with bigger wheels. Not to mention that thing weighs as much, if not more, than my TX 29er.
> 
> Is your pump track finished yet? I remember it was covered in snow when you posted.


Is that the Ryde 26? What's the standover like for you? It looked like it was around 29" online, which would be a little close for comfort for me, I'm afraid, especially for jumping. But I see they have a version for 24" wheels which may work...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Stripes said:


> Petey: I'm your height (ok, I vary between 5'4" and 5'5", depending on my slouchiness), but I have an inseam (to the ground) measurement of something like 28.5."
> 
> I'm really happy with mysmall Yeti DJ. I have zero issues with clearance.


I was wondering if you jumped, Stripes. Is it a newer frame? How do you feel about the reach? I've been reading that it's recommended top tubes be shorter than what you would normally have for normal mtb use. Do you ever use it in parks? I was interested in finding something I could use on pump tracks, dirt jumps and at parks.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL, that's right - I'd forgotten about that Yeti build - you posted it on the blinged-out rides thread. See, I *knew* someone on here was jumping . 

What you've described are exactly the things I want to be able to do. I would blow a gasket if I could learn to wheelie/manual. The information about the cockpit is really helpful, too. 

The video wasn't working for me, could you send the link? 

Thanks!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Cool - that looks like a lot of fun! We need more stuff like that around here. There is a really nice dirt bmx track (indoors!) about an hour from me, but it's closed except for the races and practice sessions (and I can't find a practice schedule). 

What type of gearing are you thinking about switching to? I have found a couple of frames I may be interested in and the Black Market Malice on sale one one site. It's available with a 21.5" TT.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm, maybe something more like this to get me started? Wonder if I could put a little 80mm fork on there...

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

petey15 said:


> Hmm, maybe something more like this to get me started? Wonder if I could put a little 80mm fork on there...
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Or, maybe not. It doesn't look like it's suspension-corrected.


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

Definitely check out the Canfield DJ. Shortest rear end I can find that's not designed around 24 inch wheels. 22 inch horizontal/theoretical top tube that compares to some of the shortest DJ frames that have their actual top tube listed at 21.5, I think. All these dirt jump specific bikes have ridiculously low standover Heights. Nothing to worry about.


----------

